# Anybody obsessed with Designer Bags????



## Piarpreet (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys! so... I have a problem with make up... we know that much, but I also have issues with designer bags (and shoes, and fashion jewelry, and men... but let's not get out of topic lol)

  Anybody else has this obsession?

  Anybody know of places to swap bags? I have so many that I no longer use...


----------



## tchristi (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe u can sell them to one of those resale stores, and yes I'm obessed with bags also


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the same sort of addiction for shoes :S

  Some sites you may want to consider for swapping or selling:

  Swapstye.com:  I believe it's open internationally
  Poshmark.com, tradesy.com, threadflip.com :  Swapping/selling sites only available to US residents as they use USPS

  There's also fashionphile or yoogiscloset as reputable online consignment shops.  Not sure if purseforum.com has a thread for selling/swapping much like the clearance bin here?!?


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

Designer men... ?

  I have with purse! Been buying too much lately.. Also dream on these designer bags I can't afford. I also love shoes ~


----------



## DreamingOfMilan (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you tried eBay for selling your old ones?


----------

